# Jennette's



## rainshatter (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

and?
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Guess IF I do decide to pinrig it will be on Rodanthe,Avon,or Avalon...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

js1172 said:


> and?
> js


There are a couple minor changes that im assuming he was pointing out.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Guess IF I do decide to pinrig it will be on Rodanthe,Avon,or Avalon...


We'll still try to corrupt your boy when he shows up. LOL
Or is it too late for that?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


> We'll still try to corrupt your boy when he shows up. LOL
> Or is it too late for that?


 According to his mother,I corrupt him enough... haha He's probably going to be too busy anyway...


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

What's wrong with this? Seems fairly normal. Well maybe a bit "over board" but still not sure why I wouldn't fish there. What's up?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

rainshatter said:


> View attachment 14918


QUOTE: "When an angler is engaged in fighting a fish, you must have a wristband to cross beyond the green line."

HUH ???

(1) Going which way, towards the end or away from the end of the pier ?

(2) If someone has a large fish on, hooked outside the Pin-Rig Area, does that mean that they can't continue fighting their fish, if it heads out to sea or around the end of the pier ?

(3) What about a Pin-Rigger moving through the Jigging Area during a fight, since Pin-Rigging isn't allowed in the Jigging Area ?

That is all very unclear and confusing . . .


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Clearly meant to confuse..and amuse...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> Clearly meant to confuse..and amuse...


Which legislator in Raleigh determined that the pin rig has to be taken down at 8:00 PM?

There was a reason we called this prime time back in the day.

There is nothing on the rules sign referencing weed? Is weed okay?

Rule says 1 pin rig rod, is this the anchor rod?

When I first started doing this, we used wooden clothes pins to hold the swivel on your leader, (This is where the term pin came from) a lot of folks used only seven strand with crimps and #6 Eagle Claw 4x strong trebles, we all ways fished until full dark which is around 9:00 PM and later in July, it made for a long day if you put your anchor at at 4:30 AM to get the hot corner. (By the way back then if you were throwing a cobia jig at a fish that would eventually pass by my live-bait in the hot corner, you had better be prepared to accept at the minimum a heated verbal discussion on why?)

What about loud rock and roll music?

What about abusive drunks and pretty girls in G-strings? Handguns? 

Why not let the Tourist families come out across the "Green" line and see the big fish? That is why the pier owner let you on the pier in the first place, you were supposed to be part of the "Show".

If them legislators in Raleigh want a proper set of rules they can contact me in a van down by the river.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry for the dumb question. But what's a pin rig? Are the the king Mack rigs?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Garboman is the best.:beer: 
At Springmaid in SC we like to cut thongs and hammer down on sharks.


And yes pin rigs are the same as king rigs.


----------



## bmello28 (Apr 2, 2015)

I guess you should stay in sc then!


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Garboman said:


> Which legislator in Raleigh determined that the pin rig has to be taken down at 8:00 PM?
> 
> There was a reason we called this prime time back in the day.
> 
> ...


....NO Thread is COMPLETE without a GARBO MOMENT!!!......u ARE THE BEST G!!!!!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, sounds like fun! Back in the day us "criminals" caught some big fish out there. We used a 40lb king for bait once............


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Forgot the part rules are subject to change without notice 

A family pier ,, that's excatly what I was thinking about during the big drum run last fall 

9


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

oh, Oh My.. Garboman , is the best Confuse to Amuse the Terror, cough~cough I meant Tourist's? 


> Back in the day us "criminals" caught some big fish out there. We used a 40lb king for bait once............


 No, NO, No! that's the WRONG Bait! ... We used dollar bills in the errruumm surf area(s), Of course inflation drove the Bait Price up to 20.00 dollar bills...


----------

